# Here's your chance to join April Wine!



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Brian Greenway posted this on FB.


MYLES TO RETIRE.
After nearly 50 years of playing concerts across Canada and worldwide, Myles Goodwyn, lead singer and guitarist for April Wine has announced that he will no longer be performing live and consequently the band is now actively looking for someone to replace Myles on the road. 
The new member will need to take over lead vocal and guitar duties. Obviously that person must be an accomplished, professional singer/guitarist. The transition will occur as soon as the band finds the right person. Anyone wishing to audition for this position can do so by posting a video of themselves on YouTube (or equivalent video sharing devices such as Vimeo, Dailymotion etc.) performing the two tunes listed below, and sending the group a link so they can review the audition video. 
The video must feature the "candidate" playing guitar and (while) performing the lead vocals. The songs that must be performed in the audition are:
1. Roller
2. Just Between You and Me 
The performances must be live and the songs played in the original keys.

Send info for your link on YouTube to: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

David?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What does the gig pay?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I "think" I can still do "shoulda been a lady", does that count for anything? :Smiley-fart:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> David?


yeah!

anyway- replacing myles?
somehow the notion seems absurd.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll never tire of hearing (or seeing) this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcY_enzwmI


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> Brian Greenway posted this on FB.
> 
> 
> MYLES TO RETIRE.
> ...


I think this must mean that, I too, have gotten older.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

The more I think of this, the more I realize this would make a great made in Canada reality TV show.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

as the sole remaining original member...why wouldn't they just pack it in? are they hurting for money that badly?

that sad....if my voice wasn't deep i'd try it out!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If only I could sing...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Qb0x93oYjG0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Qb0x93oYjG0[/video]


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Any audition videos yet?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you know the interesting thing is...i saw them last, maybe 6 yrs ago...Myles just looked like he was putting in time...didn't smile the entire time...just played...stood by the mic and didn't really talk...

my impression was...he was tired then...if i get to that point...someone tell me to quit cuz it just looks bad


----------

